# Ikea home made mu storage!!!



## moustibeil (Feb 26, 2008)

So i've began that mu collection last sept i think...
Well here it is now:

So here it is guys, i went to ikea this afternoon and i bought this...
Assembled and painted myself, fingers still hurting but i love it! 
So i think that i should share this with you
lol
Thanks for peeking, comments always welcome

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/4/8/892922.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/4/8/892924.JPG

e/s and pigments samples
http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/4/8/892910.JPG

from right to left:
lip products, eyebrows and random pencils, blushes and bronzer
http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/4/8/892911.JPG

foundation products:
http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/4/8/892912.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/4/8/892923.JPG

mostly never used eye mu:
http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/4/8/892913.JPG

mascaras, vitamins, and face treatements:
http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/4/8/892920.JPG

Face products, mostly NUXE
http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/4/8/892921.JPG


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 26, 2008)

omg i love it!! the colours are really nice too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 26, 2008)

that looks great thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## frocher (Feb 26, 2008)

Great organization.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 26, 2008)

i love the colors you picked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're giving me an idea


----------



## Purity (Feb 26, 2008)

I have 2 different kinds of these storage units too, I don't use them for storing makeup in because I have so much other crap, but maybe I should buy another one for MU because this really inspired me!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 26, 2008)

I love everything!!  I just love how ever your storage units are colorful!!  And those brush are so drool worthy!


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Feb 26, 2008)

I love those drawers.  They are so cute.  I especially love the pink and green drawer.  Great idea, OP!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 27, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

so cute! love it


----------



## anjdes (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey I use exactly the same Ikea storage box for my makeup too !!  I'll post a picture soon...


----------



## anaibb (Feb 27, 2008)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats what I use for my storage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mine came in black and white love them.
Good job hun they look pretty


----------



## messhead (Feb 27, 2008)

I love those drawers!!! I have the same ones but I painted them to look like the vanity from the Barbie Loves MAC promo....


----------



## moustibeil (Feb 27, 2008)

That great painting here, i painted mine to match my table lol


----------



## gullygabby (Mar 1, 2008)

Cute!!!


----------



## ilorietta (Mar 4, 2008)

I have bought two of those but i have only built one and i am loosing my will to live!!! The nails are evil!!!!!!!


----------



## moustibeil (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_I have bought two of those but i have only built one and i am loosing my will to live!!! The nails are evil!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean! lol


----------



## anaibb (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_I love those drawers!!! I have the same ones but I painted them to look like the vanity from the Barbie Loves MAC promo....




_

 
Love it!!!!


----------



## frocher (Mar 28, 2008)

Great idea!  Nice stash.


----------



## venusapollo (May 2, 2008)

those are sooo cute! I dont remember seeing them at ikea. I'll have to look next time i am there.
Adorable!


----------

